# What group did you hang out with in High School?



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

im going to refer to my last 2 years in High School.Ages 17 an 18.
I was at a new school and honestly it was like joining a new exciting social club. It was a huge school with over 100 students in my grade alone.
Though I was more of a jock I really much preferred the nerds. We had some really interesting and intellectual guys who I learnt a lot from.They were way out of my league but that made them all the more fascinating. Topics were history psychology poltics and religion.
I gravitated to the nerds but we had such an open group that I could be meeting diffrwnt people every weekend.
My parents were very social and welcoming. We somtimes had 15 people T my house. Our home became an alternative meeting place to pubs or coffee shops. coffee shops werent popular in those days where i lived.
Several of the people in our class went on to high status jobs such as company economic advisers lawyers and systems engineers. no doctors but still


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 7, 2019)

I was accepted by all of them but I didn't fit in with any of them, not much has changed.


----------



## Trade (Jul 7, 2019)

The boys that were too socially retarded to have girlfriends.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

Trade said:


> The boys that were too socially retarded to have girlfriends.


oh that was me for sure.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2019)

I hung out in the smokin' area...

Hey.. it was the 70's what can I say.


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

My family moved 3 times during my high school years...3 separate states. The first year and a half in PA I had lots of popular friends, same in my second year in MD. But when I came in during the middle of my Junior year in VA near DC, I was totally ostracized by the females..especially the cheerleaders. They hated me the very day I arrived, literally.

I basically had one good girlfriend for that year and a half.... a very good friend I will never forget and who made a huge positive impact on my life. She was a friend to all and respected by all though not a part of the in-crowd. She stayed focused on her values, her studies, and her faith.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 7, 2019)

Definitely not one of the in-crowd but was part of a large group of fun loving kids. We didn't think much about the future or high grades. Our afternoons were spent in the soda shop. Weekends, roller skating,listening to music or going to the movies. We never got into trouble. We all came from a middle class background and I guess our parents where happy we were good kids and sooner or later we would find our way in life,which we all did.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 7, 2019)

I hung with everybody. I was a social animal, back then. I was NHS President, and Students for Biafra President. I got along with the jocks, because I was an All-City swimmer, and the hippies, because I was the leader of my rock band.

My school went from 99% White, to 87% Black, in the four years I was there. Getting along was the name of the game, and I was a skilled player.

Good times, good memories.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2019)

Hypochondria:  "It was a huge school with over 100 students in my grade alone."
That's so funny.  My grade had thousands.
As for your question:  I was a truant.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2019)

I hung out with the music  geeks. Being in some bands I knew a lot of musical kids. 
Then I knew friends of my brothers and we all hung out together. 
It was fun. Sort of. 

For the most part though I was a loner trying to fit in and never quite did. I was ok with that.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 7, 2019)

I had a handful of buds that were forever 'there'
Guess they were jocks, when their grades were up
Others came and went



Pepper said:


> I was a truant


Heh, me too!

Senior year I was absent more than present
Thank gawd the prof's aids (students) filled in the blanks for me


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2019)

A huge school with over 100 students?
Only ‘little house on the prairie’ types had schools this small. 

Our high school had thousands too.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

Senior High School was a privilege to experience. My one regret is my lack of application in regard to study. i missed out on some good courses and good universities. I dropped science in rhe final year but in hindsight that wad a mistake because i needed it to get into Psychology.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2019)

Missed out on courses?
I left home at 16 so wrote my own school notes. 
Actually I wrote all my school notes the entire time and only attended classes I liked and  I hated math. 

I failed grade 9 math three times and figured I was terrible at it. Later when I went back to adult high school to pick up the classes  I needed to become a nutritionist,  I did much better but still don’t like math  .


----------



## Repondering (Jul 7, 2019)

High school in the USA, I hung out with the brainy guys and the school library was our gathering place....the term 'nerd' hadn't been invented yet.
Girls weren't in the picture for me, except in fantasies.
I had to take algebra three times myself.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

I rarely went to school.  I would write letters to excuse myself in someone elses name..I know-bad girl.  I hung with the druggies when I happened to show up.  I was not popular and had few friends.  At least I had some 

I was a good student at times and even accused of having someone much older write my papers.  It was not so.  All in all it was horrible.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I rarely went to school.  I would write letters to excuse myself in someone elses name..I know-bad girl.  I hung with the druggies when I happened to show up.  I was not popular and had few friends.  At least I had some
> 
> I was a good student at times and even accused of having someone much older write my papers.  It was not so.  All in all it was horrible.


that shows how conservative my upbringing was. Our town was only about 15 000 population. very few drugs or druggies in the town let alone school.
and i would never dare play truant. my aunt was a nun and the principal of my junior high school.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

i wasnt really extroverted popular. more introverted shy popular.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2019)

I went to an all Girl High school. I had a group of friends and we even had good times on the weekends. We weren't in any particular groups.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> that shows how conservative my upbringing was. Our town was only about 15 000 population. very few drugs or druggies in the town let alone school.
> and i would never dare play truant. my aunt was a nun and the principal of my junior high school.


Small town upbringing was probably better than mine.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 7, 2019)

I gamed the system in my Senior year: Everyone else went to home room, and then skipped classes, during the day. They got cut notices, and got in big trouble. I skipped home room, and then went to the few classes I needed, in order to pass them. I still have my report card booklet. I had thirty-six absences for the thirty-six week school year! My home room teacher was very cool. I can't remember handing in more than a few excuse letters, yet she never reported me. Thanks, Ms. Ledbetter!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2019)

I was a "bad boy" fast cars group in H.S. Hung out in the Campus Grill across the street in the mornings, at lunch but had to work after school. The real bums hung out in the bowling alley across the street from the school.


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had to give this a lot of thought. I really didn't hang out with any group, per se', but if I had to pick which one group that I hung with the most, I guess it would be the jocks, except for the wrestlers. I despised those guys. Do wrestlers ever shower or change underwear? They always smelled like sweat.


----------



## Trade (Jul 8, 2019)

911 said:


> I had to give this a lot of thought. I really didn't hang out with any group, per se', but if I had to pick which one group that I hung with the most, I guess it would be the jocks, except for the wrestlers. I despised those guys. Do wrestlers ever shower or change underwear? They always smelled like sweat.



I have a lot of respect for wrestlers. My oldest son wrestled. Three years in High School and four years in college. But then I don't like cops. So I guess we're even now.


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2019)

Trade said:


> I have a lot of respect for wrestlers. My oldest son wrestled. Three years in High School and four years in college. But then I don't like cops. So I guess we're even now.



You have to know me, but I was only kidding about despising wrestlers. I used to kid them all the time about taking showers. It was just a kind of teasing thing.

I know you don't like cops. I've read a few of your posts. I have a friend (yes, friend) that doesn't like cops, but he likes me. You can not like the uniform, but still like the person. Just think what this country would be like if we didn't have cops.


----------



## Trade (Jul 8, 2019)

911 said:


> You have to know me, but I was only kidding about despising wrestlers. I used to kid them all the time about taking showers. It was just a kind of teasing thing.
> 
> I know you don't like cops. I've read a few of your posts. I have a friend (yes, friend) that doesn't like cops, but he likes me. You can not like the uniform, but still like the person. Just think what this country would be like if we didn't have cops.



If you say so.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 8, 2019)

I didn't "hang" with a group.   I had a few close friends and I was in a lot of organizations/clubs, including the drum and bugle corps.   I had a blast in high school.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2019)

I hated high school and the feeling was mutual! I had a few close friends, all of us 'misfits', and we hung out together. They were more outgoing than I was, so they had a bit wider of a social circle than I did. I have always been a loner...and still am.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

I hated junior high school. Because I was stuck with a group of bloody boring kids who offered little or no intellectual stimulation. That may sound snobbish but the fact is if I was the top of the class there had to be something wrong. I became afraid to open my mouth in class because this was this cynical silence. Kids became too cool for school. I looked like a goody goody but I found the teachers far more interesting than my classmates.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 8, 2019)

We had 3 groups in HS. Nerds, Jocks and gear heads. I was and still am a lifelong gear head. Our high school parking lot looked a lot like the pits at a drag strip. The muscle car and hot rod era was the best for me.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> I hated high school and the feeling was mutual! I had a few close friends, all of us 'misfits', and we hung out together. They were more outgoing than I was, so they had a bit wider of a social circle than I did. I have always been a loner...and still am.


I hated high school also. It was horrible.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

I must say, my high school years were mostly happy.  I was in the "In" crowd, one of the popular kids, in a lot of activities, usually had money because I worked part-time.

There were 2 sisters who were notorious bullies, and a lot of people were afraid of them.  The last couple years I refused to sit at the lunch table with them or to even acknowledge them.  Trust me, they did some nasty stuff. Then on graduation night, the older one came up to me grinning in my face......I looked at her as if she was something to be scraped off the bottom of my shoe and walked away.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 24, 2019)

In my area and age, there were preps, jocks, freaks, and greasers.  Preps were going to college, knew it, and took school seriously.  Jocks took only sports seriously, were regularly honored with trophies at awards ceremonies, and were socially lionized.  Freaks rode the cutting edge of later 1960's youth culture, and were heavily into music, fashion, and rebellion.  Greasers were primarily interested in cars, and tended to be in remedial classes.  I was essentially a "prep" in a grouping that would later become "nerds," subclass "band geek."


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2019)

Our senior years were taken from the show Happy Days...the Fonz. Cigarettes rolled into the tee shirt sleeves, DA haircuts, leather jackets with the collar turned up. Most of us had cars, so Saturday nights cruising depended on who had the most gas. 

Our cars were decked out with dual exhaust, glass packed mufflers and fender skirts. Most of us had 49,50 and 51 Ford V-8s. What a great time to grow up in.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 24, 2019)

I was a nerd, drama class was my specialty. We had a very small school. I think there were 73 in my graduating class. I know that because I gave the welcoming speech. I also did one for prom. ( We didn't have valedictorians, etc. Just speakers. I got to speak by default, there weren't many in my class that were in drama, and the drama teacher chose the speakers) I won awards for acting. It was kinda cool, but I was a lonely kid. Still am. Lonely AND a kid.


----------



## JimW (Jul 24, 2019)

I was part of the leather jacket wearing, pot smoking, car junky crowd. But I was also into sports (hockey & baseball), so I pretty much fit in with the jocks too. I was one of the first in my class to own a car in my junior year which attracted more friends. Me and a buddy who also had his own car used to park on a side street beside the school every morning and play some loud music. The usual crowd would show up and we'd all smoke some weed and ciggs before going in to class, if we went into class at all. I was also a frequent skipper of school and wrote all of my own notes for junior and senior years. I had practiced my Father's signature to the point where it was impossible to tell the difference between my forgery and his real one. In junior and senior year I was on work release and only had 4 periods of school. The first two periods were Math and English, the other 2 were automotive classes. The school day ended at 11:30am for me and I would then get some lunch and head to my full time job at the local repair garage/gas station down the street from our house. I worked Mon-Fri from 1pm to 9pm and half day on Saturdays. I worked on cars from 1-5 and pumped gas from 5-9.

Looking back on things I should have taken school more seriously and I would do it differently if I had another go at it. That being said I did enjoy every minute of what I did to the fullest, probably too much at times. My drug and alcohol use was heavy for a while and got me into some trouble. Thankfully I woke up and straightened myself out before it was too late.


----------



## gennie (Jul 24, 2019)

Our school had a large marching band and as well as a full concert orchestra and I was first viola.   I hung with the nerdy little orchestra group


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2019)

gennie said:


> Our school had a large marching band and as well as a full concert orchestra and I was first viola.   I hung with the nerdy little orchestra group



I played the tenor drums in the marching band and the kettle drums in the orchestra.


----------



## gennie (Jul 24, 2019)

Lucky you, Pappy.   People knew you were there.  Violas got no attention which was probably just as well.  I wasn't very good.  You didn't have to be good.  Just loud.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 24, 2019)

My high school days were not all that great.  I was extremely shy and had a hard time making friends.  Some of the problem was the kids I went to grade school with were little monsters and I learned to just avoid them.  Well, avoiding people carried over into high school and I didn't take advantage of joining after school groups or activities.  So, I drifted through high school, not great but not that bad either.  I had a couple of close friends I hung around with.

Looking back, my high school years were just an in-between time.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 3, 2019)

I hated high school it was a real dog eat dog environment.


----------

